# Functional Hoodie?



## paintball_karl (Feb 9, 2008)

im using a sessions softshell and its dope. perfect for spring time riding and casuall wear. compliments all the time. and keeps me warm.


----------



## RomeBeta32 (Oct 21, 2008)

paintball_karl said:


> im using a sessions softshell and its dope. perfect for spring time riding and casuall wear. compliments all the time. and keeps me warm.


I second that! I have a Sessions softshell and am going to buy another this year after I find a good deal on one. The material is awesome, Water beads on top of it. It also has surround sound option in the hood.


----------

